# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  GPS logger V2

## ALB_RF

На основе первой конструкции был разработан второй вариант гпс логгера. Схема была полностью переработана и внесены все изменения для улучшения стабильности и помехозащищенности. Устройство теперь выполнено в аллюминевом пыле влагозащищенном корпусе. Применена helical антенна что улучшило прием сигнала спутников. Использован пик новой серии с более низким уровнем собственных шумов, что привело к еще более устойчивому захватыванию спутников. Размер изделия примерно как спичечный коробок. Если есть какие-то вопросы и интерес к устройству, то пишите постараюсь ответить.

----------


## Delfins

Kāpēc negribi visu šeit iepostēt? Pārs bildes - PCB kopskats, shēma, detaļu saraksts.
Skaidrs jau ir viens - nekāda rakešzinātne nav, bet vienalga, forumam domāju tas būs ļoti noderīgi, kas parādītu, ka TO (šo-to) var izdarīt.

----------


## ALB_RF

Запостить то конечно можно, но мне кажется что опять будет мало обсуждения как и в первой версии. Если кого интересует то могу продать кит для самостоятельной сборки, но сразу скажу паять легко не будет там почти все 0402 и QFN корпуса. Кстати применен ублокс 5 серии.

----------


## Delfins

А кāpēc jātiecās uz spamu un lielo postu skaitu?  :: 
Tiem kas vajadzīgs, meklēs google un trāpīs šim postam un ja interesēs, tad arī postēs.

----------


## ALB_RF

Вот готовы платы второй версии логгера. На фото видно примененную антенну и новый гпс модуль. Рядом для сравнения я положил старый гпс модуль из первого проекта. Для масштаба положил коробок спичек, можно реально представить размер готового устройства.

----------


## ALB_RF

так и думал, что никому не будет интересно... Вот и смысл тут выкладывать что-то стоящее   ::

----------


## Skull

Projets izskatās deizgan intresants  ::  gribētos redzēt cik liels ir korpuss? Intresē gatavā izstrādājuma  reālie izmēri un tā darbības parametri... Cik ilgi tas darbosies?

----------


## ALB_RF

Вот полностью готовое и собранное устройство... 
[attachment=1:3v7jmv5s]1.JPG[/attachment:3v7jmv5s]
Размер чуть меньше спичечного коробка. Для сравнения рядом батарейка на 9 вольт. Принимаются заказы на изготовление. Возможно изменение софта под вас...
[attachment=0:3v7jmv5s]2.JPG[/attachment:3v7jmv5s]

----------


## Delfins

Где ты такой корпус взял?  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Могу подогнать цена около 7 евро. Есть разных размеров.

----------


## andrievs

Ну просто изумительное изделие!
Мне не так чтобы оное было-бы очень необходимо, но я бы с удовольствием потратил бы денюшку и купил бы этот логер просто впрок.
Если заказы будут поступать, то смело делайте лишние экземпляры - покупатели найдутся!

----------


## ALB_RF

Весь прикол в том что там столько новых фишек навороченно. Вообщем были учтены все отзывы и просьбы прошлых пользователей.

----------


## ALB_RF

Готовы логгеры в черных корпусах. Можно приобрести или готовое устройство или наборы для сборки. Рядом коробок спичек для масштаба.
Пишите если есть какие вопросы.

----------


## karloslv

skatos, ka tev patīk mērķtiecīgi virzīt izstrādi.

varbūt vēlies izstrādāt IMU (Inertial Measurement Unit), kas ietvertu 3 asu žiroskopu, 3 asu akselerometru, spiediena sensoru, GPS moduli (ar ārējo antenu) un kādu pietiekami ātru DSP (vai alternatīvi AVR un 16 vai 12 bitu ADC)?

šādam IMU būtu laba popularitāte UAV izstrādātāju vidū. ja gribi attīstīt softu, vari to mārketot kā advancēto trekeri ar centimetru precizitāti.

UPD: principā jau kaut kas tieši tāds eksistē: http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/produc ... ts_id=9038  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Там все есть для повторения. Можно просто тупо повторить.

----------


## karloslv

Nevarētu teikt, ka GPS Logger ir kaut kas unikāls  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Покажи свое хоть что-то???   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Если все кажется таким простым , то поробуй получить чутье -163дБ и точность около 2,5метров. Тогда посмотрим как ты заговоришь   ::  Мне кажется ты даже не сможешь спроектировать стабилизатор питания для этого логгера чтоб он имел уровень шума менее -165дБ. Не говоря у же о ВЧ части и правилной разводке платы  ::

----------


## karloslv

Cik tev gadu, 15, ka jāmētājas ar personīgiem uzbraucieniem par to, kurš ir kruts un kurš ir lohs? Atnāci te pazīmēties?

Es tev arī varu pajautāt - a tu Kalmana filtru uzprojektēt un nostabilizēt proti? Inerciālo navigāciju rubī? So what?

Es tev piedāvāju konkrētu projektu tieši tavā lauciņā, vari tur izpausties ar saviem superstabilizatoriem. Bet izskatās, ka tev te galvenais ir pazīmēties.

----------


## ALB_RF

А что сложного в фильтре Калмана? Я просто не понимаю, зачем делать, то что уже сделанно? Честно сказать все кто купил мои логгеры или киты были очень удивлены его работой. А рисоваться как вы выразились мне совершенно не зачем, потому как я знаю и реально отцениваю свои возможности. 

P.S. да мне 15 лет.

----------


## karloslv

tad kāda jēga bija atkārtot šo: http://www.qstarz.com/Products/GPS%20Pr ... 1300-S.htm? jutība -165 dB, izmēri, iespējams, pat mazāki.

darīt to, kas jau ir izdarīts, nākas tāpēc, ka par visu nevar maksāt. ir gatavi IMU/GPS, kas maksā pēc izvēles 1000$ - 10000$ robežās. nopirkt gatavu, iebraukt viņa protokolos un funkcijās man aizņem tikpat daudz laika, cik uztaisīt savu, tikai plus $$$.

es tev šo ideju ieteicu, jo varbūt būtu interesants logeris ar <2,5m precizitāti.

----------


## ALB_RF

Нужно уметь отделять сказку от правды... -165дБ при использовании внутреней керамической антенны не достижимо. Это просто маркетинговая фишка.

----------


## ALB_RF

Кстати не нужно изобретать велосипед. Те модули что я использую позволяют подключить внешние акс и гироскоп и сам модуль будет выполнять всн то что вы хотите сделать   ::

----------

